# Which door knob????? HELP



## drzjoint (Mar 11, 2009)

We have a new construction home and are redy to put on the door knobs.
The hinges are black like oil rubbed bronze for all the doors in the house.
All the Light fixtures are brushed chrome like stainless steel. One of us thinks you HAVE to use oilr rubbed bronze knobs so it matches the Door hinges, The other says the brushed chrome which matches will be ok and look nice. We can get the brushed chrome knobs about 5 bucks a piece cheaper due to over stocking and a few returns made. Who is right???????:wacko::bangin::bangin:
Save our marriage:whistling2:
Thanks


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks is subjective
Are the doors stained or painted?
If painted - white?
Stained - rubbed bronze
Painted white - satin

We have brass knobs & hinges that I dislike
But when we (I) replace them we'll put satin knobs on & I won't be changing the hinges. At least not anytime soon

I do prefer the hinges match the knobs


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

I always feel knobs match the hinges if they are visible (which also match plumbing fixtures).

In a bathroom, if the fixtures are oil rubbed bronze (ORB), the hinges (if visible inside the bathroom) are ORB as is the knob. That doesn't mean the knob on the other side has to be ORB, however. If the other side faces the kitchen and the kitchen is brushed nickel, I put brushed nickel knobs on that side.

This also doesn't mean all your hinges have to be the same color as well. If the hinge is visible inside a bedroom and lighting is brass, I might put a brass knob and hinges on that side but brushed nickel to match the family room accessories.

Usually, however, I like to have everything similar. I may go brushed nickel in one house, ORB in another and stainless in another. On high end custom homes, each bathroom typically has different color fixtures and we then match hinges, knobs and accessories in those rooms.

In the end, it's all personal preference


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i still love (and collect) the old glass knobs the best.
they match anything! lol

DM


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

match the hinges :yes:


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

here's a couple of looks from a floor plan I'm currently working on:

http://picasaweb.google.com/jjfwoodworks/PremierBasementsAlbumP1?feat=directlink


----------



## nycgirl (Apr 18, 2009)

match the hinges!


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

and just for dm....


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

I love modern stuff... so it pains me to say this but I think the knobs should match the hinges....


----------



## gregdonovan (Jun 10, 2009)

just bought new exterior knobs, locks and deadbolts. never thought to look at what the hinges on the house were. oh well. 

i never would have thought to have different knobs on the same door.


----------



## arobin (Jul 6, 2009)

Definitely match the hinges. If you are looking at the door you can't be looking up to the light fixtures too. If you're looking up at the light you probably can't see the door knob. The only way to see both light and knob is from a distance. Depending on the size of your rooms...you may see both at once when entering the room or not. I like things to match, but since we only have one set of eyes facing forward...it helps narrow down annoyances when feeling icky about mismatch issues. Just my opinion.


----------



## diy mike (Mar 8, 2008)

Another vote for matching the hinges (although I wouldn't mind the brushed chrome knobs)


----------



## drzjoint (Mar 11, 2009)

Well she bought the brushed chrome knobs and the hinged are oil bronze. I went ahead and put them on for now but when I take the doors off to stain and paint I am going to paint the hinges brushed chrome, so they match the knobs and light fixtures. My wife wants them to not match since the stair banister dividers are a piece of metal that has both the brushed chrome and oil rubbed bronze on each piece they look amazing I cant wait to get the stair case finished I should have it done next week hopefully. Did not even know she picked them out.

Thanks so much for the imput thus far.


----------



## Mom In Charge (Jul 18, 2009)

Years ago (in the 1960s?) metal doorknobs with sort of an alligatored-crackle texture were common. Whichever style doorknob you select, I suggest that they be smooth. My reasoning is based on experience. After a violent break-in, police dusted house for fingerprints: none could be discerned/gathered from textured doorknobs!
(BTW: I really, really, REALLY vote to match the hinges -- if you don't, future owners will).


----------

